# 3 acres homestead in western WA



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

http://www.johnlscott.com/propertydetail.aspx?IS=1&ListingID=300294585


----------



## wthchristi (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi, any interest in an owner finance type of situation? We live near Maple Valley and I would love to move south and your place is exactly what I am looking for.


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

Sorry, I can't do an owner contract, sure wish we could. We did list a little low, so it will comp out very well on appraisal, if that helps you to finance.


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

New financing options...we will consider a carry back on 10% for the down payment.


----------



## wthchristi (Apr 4, 2009)

I am interested. Would love to talk further. We live in Maple Valley now and would love to buy a place just a bit further out. Please send me a private massage and I will contact you.


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

PM sent your way Christi


----------

